# AC: Let's Go To The City : [Roleplay/Dear Diary]



## SweetSongBirdBeats (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh hello!


Would any one be interested in starting an Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City/City Folk themed role-play or dear diary?


----------



## cupcakeluv45 (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 11, 2011)

This should be moved to the RP forum, if it's not unlocked for you yet, you should buy it from TBT shop.


----------

